
Commodore Peripheral Bus: Commodore DOS - Luc
https://www.pagetable.com/?p=1038
======
mkesper
From the article: Commodore DOS has been in existence since the Commodore 2040
drive from 1978, and new firmware code for Commodore DOS devices is being
developed to this day.

~~~
snvzz
Unfortunately, efforts I am aware of (like jiffydos) are not OSS.

------
rpiguy
This design is clearly inspired by Mainframe I/O design, channel based with
intelligent devices, with very little abstraction. It is very simple in that
it deals with bytes, memory addresses, and the disk blocks/sectors.

It really is almost a naked I/O KERNAL (to be user friendly another layer of
abstraction should have been built over it by the time the C64 came out and
memory was cheap).

Still, super impressive what was crammed into the PET disk drives. For 1977
this is very sophisticated stuff. Apple's DOS was easier to use, but less
flexible and bound closely to the disk hardware.

I can't comment on the third leg of the Trinity, having never examined TRS-80
DOS in any detail.

------
classichasclass
The summary table isn't quite right: the 1581 does allow subdirectories, just
of a comparatively limited type.

